# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Türk Hat Sanatı

## Noktalama

*TüRK HAT SANATI*


*Hat sanatı denilince Arab harfleri çevresinde oluşmuş güzel yazı sanatı akla gelir. İslam dünyasında gelişmiş olan yazı sanatı Arab harflerinin 6.-10. yüzyıllar arasında geçirdiği uzunca bir evrim döneminden sonra ortaya çıkmıştır.

Türkler, İslam'ı kabul etmelerinden ve Arab alfabesini benimsedikten sonra hat sanatını geliştirme alanındaki çabalarına Anadolu'ya geldikten sonra başladılar. Birkaç yüzyıl içerisinde hat sanatının en parlak dönemleri de Osmanlılar zamanında Anadolu'da ve özellikle İstanbul'da yaşandı.

Bağdat'taki Abbasi halifesinin himayesinde hat sanatını yeni bir evreye getiren ve Amasyalı olduğu nakledilen Yakut-ı Mustasımi'nin Anadolu'daki etkisi XIII. yüzyıl ortalarından başlayıp XV. yüzyıl ortalarına kadar sürdü. Bu yüzyılda yetişen şeyh Hamdullah (1429-1520) Yakut-ı Mustasımi'nin harfler konusunda koyduğu kurallarda bazı değişiklikler yaparak Arab yazısına daha sıcak, daha yumuşak bir görünüm kazandırdı.

Türk hat sanatının kurucusu sayılan şeyh Hamdullah'ın üslup ve anlayışı XVII. yüzyıla kadar sürdü. Hafız Osman (1642-98) Arab yazısına estetik bakımdan en olgun biçimini kazandırdı. Bu tarihten sonra yetişen hattatların hemen hepsi Hafız Osman'ı izlemişlerdir.

Türkler altı tür yazı (aklam-ı sitte) dışında, İranlılar'ın bulduğu talik yazıda da yeni bir üslup yarattılar. ünceleri İran etkisinde olan talik yazı XVIII. yüzyılda Muhammed Esad Yesari (ölümü:1798) ile oğlu Yesarizade Mustafa İzzet'in (ölümü:1849) elinde yepyeni bir görünüm kazandı.*
*
Türk hat sanatı 19. yüzyılda ve 20. yüzyıl başlarında da parlaklığını sürdürdü, ama 1928'de Arab alfabesinden Latin alfabesine geçilince yaygın bir sanat olmaktan çıkıp yalnızca belirli eğitim kurumlarında öğretilen geleneksel bir sanat durumuna geldi. Hat sanatı günümüzde yeniden gündeme alınarak yetişen sanatçılar elinde tekrar bir canlanma dönemine girmiştir.

Hat sanatı günümüzde klasik usta-çırak ilişkisi ile bu sanatı öğreten kurslar yanında akademik düzeyde de bazı üniversitelerde, Güzel Sanatlar Fakültesi Geleneksel Türk Sanatları Bölümü bünyesinde öğretilmektedir.*

*Yazı Türleri*
*
Hat sanatının doğduğu dönemde ortaya çıkan altı tür yazı ile İranlılar'ın bulduğu talik dışında başka birçok yazı türü daha vardır. Bunların bir bölümü fazla yaygınlaşamamış, bir bölümü de belli alanlarda kullanılmıştır. ürneğin Türkler'in geliştirdiği divani yazı yalnızca Divan-ı Hümayun'da yazılan önemli belgelerde, yazılması ve okunması özel eğitim gerektiren siyakat ise mali kayıtlarda kullanılmıştır. Kolay yazıldığı için günlük yaşamda yaygın olarak kullanılan bir yazı türü olan rik'a da 19. yüzyılda sanat yazısı durumuna gelmiştir. Rik'a ile altı yazı türünden biri olan rika birbirine karıştırılmamalıdır.

Hat sanatında yazılar büyüklüklerine göre de farklı adlarla anılırdı. Duvarlara asılan levhalarda, cami, türbe gibi dinsel yapılardaki kuşak ve kubbe yazılarında, her tür yazıtta kullanılan ve uzaktan okunabilen yazılara iri anlamında celi adı verilirdi. Daha çok sülüs ve talik yazının celi'si kullanılmıştır. Alışılmış boyutlardan daha küçük harflerle yazılan yazılara hurde, gözle kolay seçilemeyecek boyuttaki yazılara da gubari (toz) denilirdi.*

*Hat Araç-Gereçleri*

*Hat sanatında da yazının temel aracı kalemdir. Hat sanatında kalem olarak daha çok kamış kullanılırdı. Kamışın ucu yazılacak yazının kalınlığına göre makta denilen sert maddelerden yapılmış altlığın üstünde eğik olarak tutulur ve kalemtıraş olarak adlandırılan özel bir bıçakla yontulurdu. Celi yazılar ise ağaçtan yapılmış kalın uçlu kalemlerle yazılırdı. üok ince yazılar için madeni uçlar da kullanılmıştır.

Hat sanatında kullanılan mürekkep de özel olarak hazırlanırdı. Yağlı isin çeşitli katkı maddeleriyle karıştırılmasıyla elde edilen bu mürekkep akıcı biçimde yazı yazmayı sağlar, yanlış yazma durumunda da kolayca silinirdi. Hat sanatında kullanılan kağıtlar da özeldi. Mürekkebi emip dağıtmaması, kaleme akıcılık sağlaması için kağıtlar ahar denilen bir maddeyle saydamlaştırılırdı.
*
*Klasik Hat Eğitimi*

*Hat sanatıyla uğraşan kişiye "hattat" adı verilir. Hattatlar yüzyıllar boyu usta-çırak ilişkisi içinde yetişmişlerdir. Hat sanatını öğrenmeye heveslenen kişi bir hattattan ders alırdı. Başlangıçta alıştırma niteliğinde çalışmalara dayanan ve "meşk" adı verilen bu dersler tek tek harflerin yazılışının öğrenilmesiyle başlar, harflerin birleşme biçimleriyle, sözcüklerin ve tümcelerin yazılış tarzlarının öğrenilmesiyle sürerdi.

Ortalama üç beş yıl kadar süren bu eğitimin sonunda hattat adayı iki ya da üç hattatın önünde yazı yazarak bir çeşit sınav verirdi. Hattatlar bu yazıyı beğenirlerse altına imzalarını koyarlardı. Buna, başarı ya da izin belgesi anlamına gelen "icazetname" adı verilirdi. İcazetname almamış kişi hattat sayılmaz, dolayısıyla yazdığı bir yazının altına adını koyamazdı.*

*TüRK HAT SANATININ USTALARI*


*Türk Hat Sanatı'nın tarih boyunca asırlara direnen eserler vermiş en büyük ustaları şeyh Hamdullah (1436- 1520), Ahmet Karahisari (irtihali:1556), Hafız Osman (1642-1698), Yesarizade Mustafa İzzet (irtihali:1849), Mahmud Celaleddin (1750-1829) ve Kazasker Mustafa İzzet (1801-1876) olarak bilinir.
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti döneminde de kısmen diğer plastik sanatlar yanındaikinci plana itilse de Türk hat geleneğinin bu dönemdeki ustaları tuğrakeş İsmail Hakkı Altunbezer (1873-1946), Hacı Ahmed Kamil Akdik (1861-1941), Mustafa Halim üzyazıcı (1898-1964), Hamid Aytaç (1891-1982) Hocazade Mehmed Hulusi Yazgan (1869-1940), Mehmed Necmeddin Okyay (1883- 1976), Kemal Batanay (1893-1981) olarak sıralanabilir.*








ü

----------

